# Corner placement of SB13+



## raynist (Aug 16, 2011)

I have the SB13+ in the corner of my bedroom. Should the driver face the corner or opposite of the corner?

I really love this sub, it is the perfect size for my bedroom and is providing incredible tight, deep bass!

--Ray


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum. I would point toward the room. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## Svendsen (Feb 4, 2011)

Towards the room, but because of its looks

Or I would try both possibilities with REW - and then - if no difference - point it towards the room


----------



## raynist (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks for the good advice.......


----------



## warpdrive (May 6, 2007)

In general, it won't really matter, so point it where it looks better to you. Bass waves are huge and basically spread out in all directions equally. If you have direct sunlight or central heating, you might want to keep the driver away from those elements. SVS's solid metal grill is a great because if you have little kids, their big toy trucks will not punch a hole through the driver


----------

